# Transferring Sample Libraries to New PC



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi,

I'll be completely upgrading to an entirely new PC in the coming week and the thought of getting all my samples working is overwhelming.

I've been told that I can simply copy the sample folders from my PC to an external hard drive, then plug the external hard drive into the new pc and copy the files over. Then install Kontakt and Native Access and point to where the samples are and then re-authorize. Is that right? Should I de-activate my sample libraries before I transfer the mover? How do I do that?

I was also wondering about sample libraries that aren't Kontakt Player libraries such as Caspian Brass (which I own). As I recall, I don't remember authorizing through Native Access for Caspian Brass, it was all done through the installer. So my question is if I do copy the files over like the others, will it just work? How will I get that working?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Garry (Apr 8, 2019)

No need to de-activate them. Once you move all your libraries over to your SSD, in Native Access you will see that they are all now labelled 'repair'. In Native Access, go into Preference and reset your default content location to the new drive; then when you go into your list of installed libraries, you should now see 'full version' again.

For those which are not activated through native access, you just need to relocate them in Kontakt through the 'Files' tab, as you usually do, but now accessing the new location.

Note, if you use QuickLoad, you will need to rebuild your QuickLoad library - I strongly recommended deleting all of the old links before making the new ones, as it can happen that it looks like you have added new links, but then Kontakt reads the old aliases, and resets everything to the old location - a link here explains my painful learning experience on that one.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 8, 2019)

Garry said:


> No need to de-activate them. Once you move all your libraries over to your SSD, in Native Access you will see that they are all now labelled 'repair'. In Native Access, go into Preference and reset your default content location to the new drive; then when you go into your list of installed libraries, you should now see 'full version' again.
> 
> For those which are not activated through native access, you just need to relocate them in Kontakt through the 'Files' tab, as you usually do, but now accessing the new location.
> 
> Note, if you use QuickLoad, you will need to rebuild your QuickLoad library - I strongly recommended deleting all of the old links before making the new ones, as it can happen that it looks like you have added new links, but then Kontakt reads the old aliases, and resets everything to the old location - a link here explains my painful learning experience on that one.



And that applies to the libraries on an entirely new computer? All I have to do is point Kontakt to them when I install it?

Thanks for the response!


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 8, 2019)

Garry said:


> No need to de-activate them. Once you move all your libraries over to your SSD, in Native Access you will see that they are all now labelled 'repair'. In Native Access, go into Preference and reset your default content location to the new drive; then when you go into your list of installed libraries, you should now see 'full version' again.
> 
> For those which are not activated through native access, you just need to relocate them in Kontakt through the 'Files' tab, as you usually do, but now accessing the new location.
> 
> Note, if you use QuickLoad, you will need to rebuild your QuickLoad library - I strongly recommended deleting all of the old links before making the new ones, as it can happen that it looks like you have added new links, but then Kontakt reads the old aliases, and resets everything to the old location - a link here explains my painful learning experience on that one.



Regarding the quickload thing, my intentions was to just rebuild that from scratch by searching for the files in the kontakt file browser and recreating all the folders again. Should be okay doing that, right?


----------



## Garry (Apr 8, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> And that applies to the libraries on an entirely new computer? All I have to do is point Kontakt to them when I install it?
> 
> Thanks for the response!


Ah wait, sorry - I thought you were moving the samples from an internal to an external drive (which is what I've just done, and was fine as I described it). But since what you mean is moving everything, including native access, Kontakt etc, to an entirely new computer (sorry, I misread your original post), then I'm not sure I'm afraid - hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## Garry (Apr 8, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Regarding the quickload thing, my intentions was to just rebuild that from scratch by searching for the files in the kontakt file browser and recreating all the folders again. Should be okay doing that, right?


Since I now understand that this will be on a new computer, then yes, you'll be starting without the old aliases that can be a problem, so yes, just rebuild in your fresh installation of Kontakt on the new machine, and that will be fine.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 8, 2019)

Garry said:


> Since I now understand that this will be on a new computer, then yes, you'll be starting without the old aliases that can be a problem, so yes, just rebuild in your fresh installation of Kontakt on the new machine, and that will be fine.


No worries!
I've been told by Performance Samples that moving Caspian Brass folder to the new PC and using Kontakt to open it will just work without any kind of authorization. So that's one mystery solved, lol.
Hopefully, the rest is just as easy. I would like to figure out if I do have to do any license de-activating before I transfer the files in case I do upgrade again in the future. I hear you can have a limit of two machines?


----------

